# Worried about FET - Merged Topic



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everone,

I had a BFP after FET and am now 5 weeks pregnant.  I have had two beta tests, both good ,last one this Monday but since tuesday have suffered from bad diarrhea and tummy cramps and not feeling well at all.

Last week had odd days of diarrhea and thought it was maybe cyclogest.  Now i do not know.  Feel really shaky,i soppose due to lack of food and worried cannot be good for baby.

Has anyone had this with cyclogest??.

Not really had too many symptoms yet and had a mmc a year ago so very anxious.

Any help would be great

thanks 

anita


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

Try not to worry as diarrhea & upset tum are really normal from high hormone levels (especially with added progesterone from cyclogest), so just try to keep up on fluids & to stay as relaxed & +ve as you can (not easy I know!). The mixture of excitement & nerves at BFP might have unsettled your stomach too. Don't worry that it will harm your baby - some ladies throw up from conception right the way through to birth & their babies are fine. Hopefully your first scan should put your mind at ease & you will be able to relax a bit more 

Sarah xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Anita - can't help you with your question, but just wanted to see if you are feeling any better.  I am sure Sarah is right and it's all to do with your hormones.

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

I'm due to go in for ET on Monday but have had some slight spotting since last night. Is this something to worry about (because I am worrying  ) and should I phone the clinic? 

This is my first frozen cycle so I'm not sure if this is normal or not. I'm on oestrogen tablets, had my final buserelin injection this morning and started cyclogest this morning. It's not a lot of blood but it is fresh red (sorry TMI). My lining scan was Thursday and this showed my lining had thicked ok to 13mm so I thought everything was ok - could something be going wrong do you think? I'm starting to worry that my AF could be about to start.  

Has anyone else had this and still gone onto have a successful transfer?

CG xxxxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,CG,
sorry don't know the answer.
But I would assume that the drugs would hold off a full blown AF.But best to check with clinic to put your mind at rest.I would also think that 13mm is nice & thick for those embryos to nestle into.

Wishing you loads of luck,  
love libra.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Libra, I took your advice and rang the clinic. After asking me if I'd missed any meds they advised me to continue taking my meds and to let them know if the bleeding got worse. Thankfully it seems to have stopped today. Now got to hope that it continues to hold off and my 2 embies defrost ok. There was me thinking a FET cycle would be less worrying  

Thanks once again, 

CG xxxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,CG,
glad you got some reassurance.

Wishing you loads of luck-I really do understand how you're feeling-got my cycle day 13 scan tomorrow-doing natural FET.Hoping my body will play  .
Are you still going for FET tomorow?
Thinking of you

love libra.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Libra,

I hope your scan went well. Have you got a date yet for your FET?

Thankfully all went well yesterday. Bleeding stopped on Sunday and my 2 little frosties both survived the thaw. So very relieved to have got this far. Will now have to wait and see what the next 2 weeks bring. During the transfer the nurse mentioned that she could see blood at my cervix so that's what had caused me the panic and worry on Saturday! It seems high levels of oestrogen can cause this sort of bleed sometimes and it's nothing to worry about. Thought I'd mention it in case anyone else has this sort of problem in future.

This site really is a help isn't it when things don't go to plan. Thanks once again for your help and good luck with your cycle Libra. 

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah CG,
I'm so glad things went well for you.Been thinking of you.
Congratulations on two embryos on board.Remember PUPO.Look after yourself.

So glad they found out what bleeding was.I agree this site is a great source of information & support.

It's not surprising to worry about things-there is so much invested in each treatment(either that or I'm going mad ).
Wishing you loads of luck   .

Thanks for your wishes-scan went well,lining good,at least one follicle due to pop-so test now for LH surge any day-then looking for transfer at weekend probably.

Love libra.xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Libra,

I think we must all be a bit mad - no-one sane would put themselves through this  

I hope all goes well for you over the weekend and your transfer goes smoothly.    

Will keep everything crossed for a successful outcome for you. 

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all,haven't been on here for a while, we have had two fresh cycles of IVF and are going to use our frozen embryos on my next cycle(end of Feb), we have 4 in the freezer all of them made it to the blastocysts stage. Cant really get my head around FET, not sure if we are going for natural or medicated, hoping embryos will survived the thaw. also on the 11 th Feb having my tubes drained as the fluid in them has cause ivf#1 and ivf#2 to fail. hoping for 3rd time lucky.
any success stories please, as I was so full of hope on the first two attempts but just think we are going to fail again   

thanks kazx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our twins came from a FET..


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi 
I have 4 blasts-frozen early day 6.
this is the protocol I was given. Will do Fet in April or May
Scans Day 10 and Day 12 of cycle
Once the follicle reaches 20mm to administer Pregnyl the evening at 9pm
Start cyclogest 200mg the next morning and then transfer on day 6 of cyclogest

I thought you start progesterone(if you need any) on day of ovulation, so 36hrs after hcg injection? and then transfer on day 6 of cyclogest. Im taking it as precautionary
Is the above correct or what was YOUR protocol for transfer of day 5/6 blasts
Thanks
Danni


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I am having no medication but it sounds right my last fresh treatment I had progrestrone from et


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there,
I also have a little boy (6 months old) from FET.
Good luck,
Ruthee


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

#2 is on the way and he/she was once a little frostie   Like you say, 3rd time lucky


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah thanks enveryone for your encouragement, will try to remain positive   

kazx


----------

